
GCC mailing list's reaction to NASA/Nvidia's LLVM Fortran announcement - Jerry2
https://gcc.gnu.org/ml/gcc/2015-11/threads.html#00072
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
I saw this bit "Basically NVIDIA bought PGI and now is open source their
fortran front-end. Nothing magical really. Basically NVIDIA is trying to have
the "community" do more of their development for them. This is an anti-
open/free source way of doing things" and I'm not totally sure I understand
the author's point.

------
boulos
The entire thread basically focuses on "whatever, they're not really shipping
in 2016" instead of a more positive: "Cool! Another bit of compiler
infrastructure being turned open-source!".

I understand that many people find the GPL to be the only truly "free"
license, but it seems uncouth to be so hostile to what is ultimately a
positive outcome.

